# Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

If you need your flooring professionally cleaned, be sure to use Kelvin at Accutech. Did a few rooms at my home today, always pleased with results.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Kevin please give me a call, I need you again 850-686-1136


----------

